

All of Mozilla Is Out There in the Open - bevacqua
http://viewvc.svn.mozilla.org/vc/projects/

======
bevacqua
For reference, see
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=949446](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=949446)

